
A New Twitter.com - l2dy
https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/product/2019/introducing-a-new-Twitter-dot-com.html
======
Eurongreyjoy
I like this update, it is more clean and user friendly. It is also still
friendly to previous twitter users as well.

